# Yeast infection in late pregnancy - remedies?



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm 40wks, 5days pregnant and have a yeast infection - has anyone else had one in pregnancy or late pregnancy, and what remedies have you used to clear it up?

My mw told me to use the one day monis*tat treatment, but is this really safe in late pregnancy?

Thanks for any help, mamas!


----------



## VeganHeathen (Apr 17, 2007)

I would recommend a clove of garlic inside the vagina, overnight if you prefer because you will taste it in the back of your mouth. One or two nights should clear it right up. I was skeptical about doing this when I first heard about it, but I finally gave it a try, and it worked better than any over the counter or prescription crap medication ever did!


----------



## mariag (Feb 21, 2004)

interestingly I am "newly" pregnant and have an infection and my midwife told me that they have found monistat is a bit harsh for pregnancy and prefer that women use Gyne-Lotrimin which uses the active ingredient of Clotrimazole I believe. I am actually going in today so I'll let you know if I learn anything new.

Maria


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeganHeathen* 
I would recommend a clove of garlic inside the vagina, overnight if you prefer because you will taste it in the back of your mouth. One or two nights should clear it right up. I was skeptical about doing this when I first heard about it, but I finally gave it a try, and it worked better than any over the counter or prescription crap medication ever did!









I'm almost 39 weeks and that's what I'm doing... plus putting 4-5 acidophilus/bifidus capsules up there at various times during the day (one at a time - 4-5 times a day). I've had yeast issues this whole second half of the pregnancy, though it's definitely preferable to the UTI and kidney infection issues I had with dd







:

My other problem is that all I want to eat is fruit... ALL... and it's sorta kinda been on sale lately too so cutting back on sugar hasn't really worked all that well for me. I wouldn't be eating much of anything during the day (for snacks) if I cut out fruit









love and peace.


----------



## VeganHeathen (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
I'm almost 39 weeks and that's what I'm doing... plus putting 4-5 acidophilus/bifidus capsules up there at various times during the day (one at a time - 4-5 times a day). I've had yeast issues this whole second half of the pregnancy, though it's definitely preferable to the UTI and kidney infection issues I had with dd







:

My other problem is that all I want to eat is fruit... ALL... and it's sorta kinda been on sale lately too so cutting back on sugar hasn't really worked all that well for me. I wouldn't be eating much of anything during the day (for snacks) if I cut out fruit









love and peace.









You and I sound a lot alike. I take probiotics as well, although I have not found it to help the yeast problem during pregnancy. Before trying garlic I tried putting the probiotic capsules inside. It would work sort of...then the itchiness would come back. Yes I agree it's much better than dealing with UTIs!

All I have been craving throughout the entire pregnancy is fruit! And I know when you are battling yeast you are supposed to avoid fruit and juices, but I feel like that would be wrong. Fruit is so healthy for your body and the baby, so I don't want to give it up.


----------



## Nimbus (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think it will cure your problem, but drinking kefir daily might help to manage it, or keep other yeast infections at bay after you treat it with garlic or another remedy. I used to get 1-2 yeast infections every month and haven't had any since I started drinking kefir daily about four months ago.

I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## moonlightinvt (Jan 3, 2003)

Tea Tree Oil Vaginal Suppositories & Oral Probiotics.


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you for all the great suggestions!!! I didn't feel comfortable using monistat and am really grateful for the natural things you suggested!


----------



## eli's mama (Jan 8, 2005)

I had a yeast infection at 39 weeks too, I used plain yogurt (externally) and cut out all sugars and it was gone by the big day. Good luck


----------



## rebelbets (Jun 6, 2005)

I am super prone to YIs during pregnancy, and natural remedies have never done jack for me. Believe me, I have tried them ALL and been diligent about them.

In the end, I always end up pulling out the big guns and going with the Monistat. It clears it up.


----------



## mom3b1? (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savvybabygrace* 
I'm 40wks, 5days pregnant and have a yeast infection - has anyone else had one in pregnancy or late pregnancy, and what remedies have you used to clear it up?

My mw told me to use the one day monis*tat treatment, but is this really safe in late pregnancy?

Thanks for any help, mamas!

Monistat is safer than the yeast infection if it gets bad. That kind of infection can bring on early (dysfunctional) labor. I ended up in the ER on flagyl from one once, during the pg with ds1.

Grapefruit seed oil, taken orally can work too. It's great for thrush. If I feel a yeast infection coming on I take it right away. If it doesn't work soon I get the one day Monistat. If you are already itching badly, go for the Monistat. In the time it takes to go to the store to buy the stuff can be all it takes to go from kinda itchy to I-want-to-kill-myself itchy. I don't even mess with that three day stuff.

Kiley


----------



## mom3b1? (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebelbets* 
I am super prone to YIs during pregnancy, and natural remedies have never done jack for me. Believe me, I have tried them ALL and been diligent about them.

In the end, I always end up pulling out the big guns and going with the Monistat. It clears it up.

You sound like me. I use a lot of natural remedies for things, but with yeast I just get too sick too fast. I don't get many yeast infections, but when I do, they are nasty, and they are f.a.s.t. I've learned that once the itching starts, I make a mad dash to the nearest pharmacy and usually end up using the stuff in the bathroom at the pharmacy because I'm out of my mind with pain and itching by the time I get there. Yowza


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

Woo hoo - symptoms all cleared up! Thanks for all the help, ladies!


----------



## VeganHeathen (Apr 17, 2007)

Yay! Glad to hear it! So what worked for you?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savvybabygrace* 
Woo hoo - symptoms all cleared up! Thanks for all the help, ladies!

So did you use the garlic or something? I have one right now, woke up feeling really itchy, and I have no money to go get the cream(I would totally do it because I am sooo uncomfortable). I am going to go for it, but was just curious what worked for you.

I also have TTO, I squirted some up there, and it made my external itching way worse. It didn't hurt or anything, and the itching is sort of ok right now...is it ok to use tto and garlic at the same time? LOL


----------

